# Software > Ασφάλεια >  filezilla server logs

## freenet

Γεια σας

Βγαινω στο νετ μεσω vpn και στον κομβο που εχει το vpn κανουμε NAT και ειδικότερα Destination nat στην πόρτα 20 στην ΙΡ την τοπική του vpn 172.16.χ.χ και έπειτα στον δικο μου ρουτερ ξανακανω destination nat απο την 172.16.χ.χ στην 10.26.137.29 στην πορτα 20 στην οποια ακούει ο ftp server (filezilla server ports 20,21).
Από τη στιγμή που το έκανα αυτό βλέπω συνεχείς προσπάθειες για είσοδο στον ftp στα logs του αλλά δεν πιστεύω οτι ειναι απόπειρες για να μπουν...Ενα μερος απο τα logs φαινεται παρακατω




```
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.22 beta
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> BitTorrent protocol
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> 
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039481) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (82.230.75.166)> disconnected.
(039476) 18/3/2007 14:54:17 μμ - (not logged in) (75.19.57.144)> disconnected.
(039482) 18/3/2007 14:54:19 μμ - (not logged in) (195.144.200.49)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(039482) 18/3/2007 14:54:19 μμ - (not logged in) (195.144.200.49)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.22 beta
(039482) 18/3/2007 14:54:19 μμ - (not logged in) (195.144.200.49)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(039482) 18/3/2007 14:54:19 μμ - (not logged in) (195.144.200.49)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
(039482) 18/3/2007 14:54:20 μμ - (not logged in) (195.144.200.49)> BitTorrent protocolex
(039482) 18/3/2007 14:54:20 μμ - (not logged in) (195.144.200.49)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039483) 18/3/2007 14:54:21 μμ - (not logged in) (74.107.120.244)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(039483) 18/3/2007 14:54:21 μμ - (not logged in) (74.107.120.244)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.22 beta
(039483) 18/3/2007 14:54:21 μμ - (not logged in) (74.107.120.244)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(039483) 18/3/2007 14:54:21 μμ - (not logged in) (74.107.120.244)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
(039484) 18/3/2007 14:54:22 μμ - (not logged in) (81.251.206.70)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(039484) 18/3/2007 14:54:22 μμ - (not logged in) (81.251.206.70)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.22 beta
(039484) 18/3/2007 14:54:22 μμ - (not logged in) (81.251.206.70)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(039484) 18/3/2007 14:54:22 μμ - (not logged in) (81.251.206.70)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
(039484) 18/3/2007 14:54:22 μμ - (not logged in) (81.251.206.70)> BitTorrent protocol€
(039484) 18/3/2007 14:54:22 μμ - (not logged in) (81.251.206.70)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039484) 18/3/2007 14:54:22 μμ - (not logged in) (81.251.206.70)> disconnected.
(039483) 18/3/2007 14:54:25 μμ - (not logged in) (74.107.120.244)> disconnected.
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.22 beta
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> BitTorrent protocol
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> 
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039485) 18/3/2007 14:54:32 μμ - (not logged in) (201.170.23.221)> disconnected.
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.22 beta
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> BitTorrent protocol
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> …λΙ<μs^©[BΦΉgβϋ-LP0300-
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039486) 18/3/2007 14:54:33 μμ - (not logged in) (62.14.118.75)> disconnected.
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> Connected, sending welcome message...
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.22 beta
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> BitTorrent protocol
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> 
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
(039487) 18/3/2007 14:54:35 μμ - (not logged in) (217.211.64.23)> disconnected.
```

κάνει μια αναφορά μέσα για bittorrent protocol...Το θέμα ειναι οτι θέλω να βγαίνει στο internet ο ftp μου, οπότε ποια θεωρείτε οτι ειναι η καλύτερη επιλογή στο firewall του ρουτερ μου?

----------

